# I finally did it........



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Way to go....if you can do it once you can do it again....:wink:

I just got off the phone with Xhunter....he shot a PB today also


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Yeah I was going to post about that later......his 556 makes my 504 look, well you know.....


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Congratulations Mr. Meadows.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

well done Ron....:rock:

keep 'em coming !!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations! I don't care what anybody says, that's good shooting.

Tried it myself today, and came up short. Maybe a little more fine tuning on the bow, and a fair amount of fine tuning on me, and I'll get there.
I've got a few more on the calendar before we get to Billy's Hill.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Way to go Ron. It was pretty easy to see your excitement on Sat., especially with you dancing in the parking lot. :darkbeer:

Wonder what your score would have been if you hadn't been next to "frozen" on Sat. Even though the weather was very pleasant Sat, it still wasn't quite "shorts" time, but I think you figured that out within 30 seconds of getting out of the truck. :shade:


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

GOOD JOB!!

It's a great feeling when you crack 500!

Congrats!


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_up excellant Ron, the first one is the hard one to get, they will be a lot easier to get from here on out. Now that you have accomplished one of your goals you have to make a new goal for yourself, lets say 510 or 515.:teeth:
Terry


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Great job there. Was that at Sherwood Archers? I shot there for the first time Saturday. Very nice course. 
Again; Congratulations! :shade:


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I honestly didn't know if I had it in me or not. I refused to give up on getting it in BHFS and I'm so glad that I didn't give up.

Got a cold dose of reality the next day at Bugg's Island....dropped an arrow for no score and ended up with a 483. Still a work in progress I suppose.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Ron Meadows said:


> Thanks everyone. I honestly didn't know if I had it in me or not. I refused to give up on getting it in BHFS and I'm so glad that I didn't give up.
> 
> Got a cold dose of reality the next day at Bugg's Island....dropped an arrow for no score and ended up with a 483. Still a work in progress I suppose.


I think I'd rather drop one than cut an X in the wrong target.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> I think I'd rather drop one than cut an X in the wrong target.


Yea, just ask Bees.. :zip:  :wink:

Congrats Ron, glad to see ya stuck it out and came back to slay the monster.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, just ask Bees.. :zip:  :wink:
> 
> Congrats Ron, glad to see ya stuck it out and came back to slay the monster.. :thumb: :cheers:


Good shooting Ron. I'm gunnin' for that benchmark too.

Sticky... I started on stake 3 of a fan, and shot the right target, went to stake 4, and shot the right target, then went to stake one...


... and shot the right target again.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Good shooting Ron. I'm gunnin' for that benchmark too.
> 
> Sticky... I started on stake 3 of a fan, and shot the right target, went to stake 4, and shot the right target, then went to stake one...
> 
> ...


It happens.. :lol: I think the one Bees got was one of the four faces up close, where you shot top or bottom, right or left, then switched up at the half.. he shot two in the bottom, then the third in the top, then back to the bottom for #4.. we all have mental lapses.. :chortle: 

Ya can't shoot a bunny with the sight set at 25 on the 35' either.. :mg: :embara: 

edit... well, you can shoot it, but ya ain't gonna score very well.. :nono: :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> It happens.. :lol: I think the one Bees got was one of the four faces up close, where you shot top or bottom, right or left, then switched up at the half.. he shot two in the bottom, then the third in the top, then back to the bottom for #4.. we all have mental lapses.. :chortle:
> 
> Ya can't shoot a bunny with the sight set at 25 on the 35' either.. :mg: :embara:
> 
> edit... well, you can shoot it, but ya ain't gonna score very well.. :nono: :wink:


Yup... that can't help but to get sloppy. Tell me that *whoever *might have done that figured it out before the second arrow.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*been there...*

on sunday at the hillbilly last year, i shot a new pb... even though on the *15 yrdr*... i hear Hinkky scream at me... " *DUDE *!... you just shot the wrong target !!! "..... 

lol

:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup... that can't help but to get sloppy. Tell me that *whoever *might have done that figured it out before the second arrow.


Yep.. I checked immediately after that shot hit high..... :doh:  :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Yep.. I checked immediately after that shot hit high..... :doh:  :wink:




```

```
we're a small group... but a proud group !! :chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Good Shooting Ron*

Be sure and get your NFAA 500 patch to remember it with. 500 is a mile stone . If you average 18 on each target you get a 504. If you average 19 per target you get a 532. 532 is excellent shooting in anyone's book. I am shooting for a 530+ average and I have only shot 532 one time but I have shot two or three 270 halfs. That's what's great about this game over indoors. You can reach a lot of goals without shooting perfect scores.
Jbird


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

Way to go!! Next up is a 560


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow how did i miss this thread!!!!

It was quite the site watching Ron shoot the last target and watching his card knowing he had it with one shot to go hell even a 3 would have got it done for him but he didnt know it and you could tell... its great to watch someone shot a new PB yet alone to blow it out of the water by almost 30 points(28) Ron i tiold it would happen at Sherwood at that shoot keep shootin em strong!!!!



Ron Meadows said:


> Broke 500 on a Field round (Field/Hunter actually).
> 
> Some may have heard that I finally summoned the guts to get my right wrist operated on (severe carpal tunnel syndrome) about 6 weeks ago. After 2 weeks recovery time the doc said "If it doesn't hurt you can do it (with the repaired wrist" so 2 days later I'm pulling my bow and finding lower poundage limbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Way to go....if you can do it once you can do it again....:wink:
> 
> I just got off the phone with Xhunter....he shot a PB today also


Lets leave this thread for Rons PB only he deserves his recognition for his hours and hours of hard work


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Lets leave this thread for Rons PB only he deserves his recognition for his hours and hours of hard work


You're right, of course.:shade:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Ron! *Great shooting man*. Keep taking tips from "Bradley The Kid" there and you'll see a few more in the future.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

*Again!!!*

Seems Mr. Meadows has been at it again smashing his 504 with a 510 on his 1st round with his new bow!!!! Deffinatly gave him an adVANTAGE that he's been looking for!!!!

Good shooting Ron.... Next up 520!!! Its there just be patient and let it come to you!!! Heres one on me:darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Way to go(again) Ron!

nice shooting!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Way to go Big Guy!!!

I may need to sign up for that pointers class you've been taking


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbs_up Way to go Ron, next goal 515, don't show your best stuff untill nationals


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats Ron, just like the Jefferson's....your movin on up!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks folks..    

Don't worry...I have no illusions of grandeur here but it is nice to see a lot of hard work paying off. I've added 34 points to my best score from last year and the season isn't half over yet.....if I don't improve one more point I'm still happy with my improvement.

Vince....I hear tell that you burned it up this weekend yourself.....good shootin'


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> Thanks folks..
> 
> Don't worry...I have no illusions of grandeur here but it is nice to see a lot of hard work paying off. I've added 34 points to my best score from last year and the season isn't half over yet.....if I don't improve one more point I'm still happy with my improvement.
> 
> Vince....I hear tell that you burned it up this weekend yourself.....good shootin'


I told you Pb after Pb this summer didnt I??? i see at least one more(probably more than one actually) Pb before the summer is out!!! 

Good shootin whish i caould have been there for it


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Great shooting Ron! :darkbeer:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Way to go*

Enjoyed shooting with you at the Mootel. You shot a 510 because of the great group you shot with (Jarlicker & me):wink: I shot 3-D on Sun. and did very well. Sat. just wasn't my day. Look forward to shooting with you again.


----------

